# HME createStream long delay



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

When using HME createStream for creating a video stream there is a several second delay during which Tivo builds up a stream buffer before displaying the stream.

Was wondering if there is any control over this at all on the HME side? Perhaps a URL option of some sort to specify buffer size or display delay time?

The reason this is important is I'm working on a way to allow jumping ahead of Tivo's stream buffer when streaming video. Thus, for example if the Tivo buffer is at 5 minute mark but user wants to jump to 8 minute mark (or any arbitrary point beyond the Tivo buffer end point). Only reliable way I've found to do this is to close down the current stream and start a new stream at a specified byte offset. That works, but there is a several second delay on the Tivo side displaying the newly started stream. I was hoping with some additional control I could somehow reduce that delay.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Undoubtedly there is some such option, because the YouTube videos don't take 13 seconds to start up. But I don't know what it is (I've posted everything I know about the subject in the "Video Streaming in HME" thread), TiVo isn't publishing it (so far), and no one else seems to be investigating.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> Undoubtedly there is some such option, because the YouTube videos don't take 13 seconds to start up. But I don't know what it is (I've posted everything I know about the subject in the "Video Streaming in HME" thread), TiVo isn't publishing it (so far), and no one else seems to be investigating.


 Good point about YouTube. Perhaps it's time for me to pull out the old hub and do some network sniffing during YouTube streaming to see if that reveals anything.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Not sure anything useful can be gleamed from network sniffing YouTube. Here's a snapshot of the most interesting/relevant lines:

1844	22.305604	192.168.1.1	192.168.1.107	DNS	Standard query response CNAME vp.video.l.google.com A 209.85.139.176

1849	22.357611	192.168.1.107	209.85.139.176	HTTP	GET /videodownload?version=0&secureurl=pgAAALxRpszUgTK_K_xaZ04iy5uC7Q4tXbv1F2HPywwi8bpANhn7uRBwayqUsi5EHmXpoliqwcwMDMHwfsQt4OnRpnm9WmAEzORjpyPSqcctK5kcSoo1Fk_OSkVOBQRgLkxdnTlPctXMhWDegOPreYu51tJfmLw5q4XystFMXPvy0NxLmufjoVa0HHUyVyXpqxZKdVFY72FUx4S2zFVCuOpmXYST4oTLxYmPMW0FWu0RJ_Q2&sigh=HwVtUInwj4QAQlaOXm2HOUVo5f8&begin=0&len=821000&docid=2230210229661132749&client=337482713933&key=wgv9zkrJNjHGVAHpaF2MoGD9LlbsOl3qUImVMV6ramM HTTP/1.1

1863	22.660892	192.168.1.107	209.85.141.176	HTTP	GET /videodownload?version=0&secureurl=pgAAALxRpszUgTK_K_xaZ04iy5uC7Q4tXbv1F2HPywwi8bpANhn7uRBwayqUsi5EHmXpoliqwcwMDMHwfsQt4OnRpnm9WmAEzORjpyPSqcctK5kcSoo1Fk_OSkVOBQRgLkxdnTlPctXMhWDegOPreYu51tJfmLw5q4XystFMXPvy0NxLmufjoVa0HHUyVyXpqxZKdVFY72FUx4S2zFVCuOpmXYST4oTLxYmPMW0FWu0RJ_Q2&sigh=HwVtUInwj4QAQlaOXm2HOUVo5f8&begin=0&len=821000&docid=2230210229661132749&client=337482713933&key=wgv9zkrJNjHGVAHpaF2MoGD9LlbsOl3qUImVMV6ramM&rdc=1 HTTP/1.1

There are *&begin* and *&len* options in the above...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think the side you want to look at is the HME side. Of course it's probably SSL'd.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> I think the side you want to look at is the HME side. Of course it's probably SSL'd.


 Yes unfortunately most of the communications are secure/encrypted so it's hard to pull anything useful out of the packet dump.


----------

